# Using TiVo to encode home videos



## Impugn (Mar 18, 2006)

This may very well be a dumb as dirt question, but before I started mucking around with the wires and whatnot, I figured I'd ask some of you experts.

Got a crapload of video shot on Hi-8 tape. I'd like to digitally encode it. I suppose I could get a video capture card for the PC, but I've never particularly liked messing with those (hate all the formats and quality settings, etc...). Before I resort to that, I figure why not give the device I own that is dedicated to encoding video a shot at it first?

I suppose my theory would be to trick the TiVo into thinking it is recording a program but have my camera providing the input. Once encoded, I can shoot the resultant file across my home LAN to my PC network for editing and whatnot.

Space should not be a problem. Have a Series 2 unit with 800GB of HDD space.

I appreciate your input and apologize if this is a FAQ that I didn't notice.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I've done it with my sister's wedding video, works fine. Mind you I was already set up for satellite , so it was just a matter of plugging in the camera where the satellite was, and manually recording a period of time.


----------



## Impugn (Mar 18, 2006)

classicsat said:


> I've done it with my sister's wedding video, works fine. Mind you I was already set up for satellite , so it was just a matter of plugging in the camera where the satellite was, and manually recording a period of time.


Excellent.

Yes, I've got a standalone hooked into digital cable. Lifetime subscription.


----------



## Impugn (Mar 18, 2006)

I have to say that this has worked great. I just change to the PPV channel (1) which runs in four-hour chunks according to the guide and record away.

Of course, perfect encoding...no skips or synch issues. Thanks again.


----------

